# Storing Seeds in Freezer



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

I read a post about seed banks and I really wanted to find out what they are all about from just a collection of seeds, and to my surprise I found out that optimal storing of seeds is to put them in a freezer that is around negative 18 degrees (-18) or lower Celsius (not Fahrenheit) ?!?!? This is to protect the DNA in them from degrading. 

Does anyone really do this? This is the first time I've heard of it. I figure I can start storing mine in my shed freezer instead of my pantry.


----------

